# Poorboy's World Bold 'N Bright Tire Dressing Gel



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone tried this new Gel yet please?

I'm after an easy to use, wet looking 'gel' around the £10 mark.

Is this a good choice?

Russ.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing this too


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

New? I thought this had been out for ages. Or am I not thinking of the gel?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The gel is new, the older B&B is like a milk IIRC, a bit like Zaino Z16.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

The liquid Bold N Bright was more of a matt/satin finish,not sure this is what your looking for if you want a 'wet look' I'd suggest AG instant tyre dressing instead.


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

Bold 'N Bright = 3M Tyre Restorer


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Russ you not got any new look trim gel? NOt sure you'll find anything better than that at many price brackets


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah its okay but I fancy trying something else out

I've ordered some of this now anyway, will feedback in here


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Anyone tried this new Gel yet please?
> 
> I'm after an easy to use, wet looking 'gel' around the £10 mark.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Megs Endurance? Quite cheep and quite good quality - Pnue is the best ive tried so far but would like to give the PBBNB a go too


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I must say 2 coats of megs endurance is what you're looking for Russ, it's not that expensive and my bottle is still half full after 6months use.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pinnacle Onyx is my 'go to', I was just after something a bit cheaper for others' cars which I do from time to time

I've never got on with the Megs


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I know a few people that were never a fan of it either.

As highstyle is also used by a lot of pros and it's very blingy.  Should be very cheap per 5ltrs.


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

I have tried it not that happy with it really the gel is better, it cleans the tyre but does not give the wet look.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

northva said:


> I have tried it not that happy with it really the gel is better, it cleans the tyre but does not give the wet look.


Why would you want the dressing to clean the tyre? That's what APC and a brush is for


----------

